# Nectar Collector



## deadkndys (Apr 14, 2015)

Anyone else own one? I bought a knockoff a few weeks ago. And I just love it! When I get some extra cash I wanna get "Pendant" one.


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 14, 2015)

deadkndys said:


> Anyone else own one? I bought a knockoff a few weeks ago. And I just love it! When I get some extra cash I wanna get "Pendant" one.



Best toy ever, Im getting the vape pen setup soon


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 15, 2015)

I love mine. Under $20 from DHGate. Much better than any other nail design because you only use as much oil/tincture/whatever as you can hit. The rest stays in the container.


----------



## mkhangel (Apr 19, 2015)

Where can i get a nectar collector?


----------



## mkhangel (Apr 19, 2015)

I live near san jose and am new at dabbing. Where can i get a nectar collector with case?


----------



## thacheese (Apr 30, 2015)

I was just playing with these at the cup, they are pretty cool. I just ordered a couple of the small vaped micro collab ones for my shop (electronic and has a Ti nail). 

Anyone tried the one with the quartz straw?


----------



## thacheese (May 4, 2015)

The vaped micro nectar collector is actually a nice little set. works with a battery, or a ti nail and torch. with the ti nail attached it's about 6.5" long. 

View attachment IMG_20150504_221111253_edited.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150504_220855797.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150504_220636136.jpg


----------



## frankgrimes (May 10, 2015)

this is a very cool unit , does anyone know the retail on it? or the OP how much did ya pay for the knock off?


----------



## deadkndys (May 11, 2015)

I saw it for 130.00

http://thevapelifestore.com/products/vaped-micro-nectar-collector


----------



## frankgrimes (May 11, 2015)

not too shabby might have to pick one up


----------



## thacheese (May 11, 2015)

I sell the legitimate one on my site for $120.

I actually just got some of the knockoff micro collectors in accidentally (NOT for sale). I'll post some photos. They're Junk by comparison.

its larger (9" end to end)
not leak proof (water will flow out the back side if you tip it)
the diffuser is vertical, and seemingly cut too high (doesn't work ideally unless unit is overfilled or held almost completely vertical.)
the nail is just inserted glass on glass style instead of threaded (it WILL fall out)
the glass AND titanium components are EXTREMELY thin on the fakes. this makes the glass fragile, and the Ti doesn't retain heat.

The good - it included a quartz nail which i preferred to the insanely thin Ti one, and a glass dish.


----------



## deadkndys (May 11, 2015)

I find using nectar collectors "joint wax" really helps the nail/mouthpiece from coming loose. Although at 6 dollars for some that is the size of chapstick you're better of buying a oz of beeswax as im pretty sure that is what it is.


----------



## thacheese (May 11, 2015)

deadkndys said:


> I find using nectar collectors "joint wax" really helps the nail/mouthpiece from coming loose. Although at 6 dollars for some that is the size of chapstick you're better of buying a oz of beeswax as im pretty sure that is what it is.



that helps on the nail end? it doesn't just heat up, melt, and fall out anyway? I'm seeing, that just mild use, and not cleaning it helps it stick together. the few times it happened to me it was hot.


----------



## deadkndys (May 11, 2015)

Nope it stays in I have never had it fall out with wax on the end.


----------



## thacheese (May 11, 2015)

here are some side by side pics. you seem to notably get what you pay for in every sense.  both are functional, but the quality is severely lacking on the fakes, and you don't get nearly as much (the legit one is actually 2 full sets in a case). This one came in a black box labeled simply Micro NC. 

View attachment IMG_20150511_171207749.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150511_171220734.jpg


----------



## thacheese (May 11, 2015)

This one doesn't look too bad. If I order from these guys I'll be sure to get a couple. 

View attachment CHS_Honey_Straws_PUB1.jpg


----------



## dcoukeking (May 13, 2015)

I find using nectar collectors "joint wax" really helps the nail/mouthpiece from coming loose. Although at 6 dollars for some that is the size of chapstick you're better of buying a oz of beeswax as I am pretty sure about it.


----------



## BlackStabbath (Jul 10, 2015)

They make a lot of cheap knock offs that are less expensive than these. The real ones usually come with a metal swivel and have much higher quality glass.


----------



## thacheese (Jul 10, 2015)

yeah, the pictures above show the difference between the knock off, and the real thing. (these are the micro ones)  it's a fraction of the materials (Glass/Ti) in the knockoffs, and they aren't spill proof. 

I haven't tried the crush glass ones yet, but they are a known, reputable CA company.

1/3 price for 1/3 the materials seems about right for the imports.


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 17, 2015)

i will be picking the micros up for 100 bux


----------



## BlackStabbath (Jul 17, 2015)

lyfespan said:


> i will be picking the micros up for 100 bux



$100 still seems pretty high. I've seen ones that are significantly cheaper and do the exact same thing as the more expensive versions.


----------



## thacheese (Jul 17, 2015)

I buy these wholesale, and $100 is a bargain resale (I'd happily beat that price btw). the set comes with more than just a nectar collector. it includes a dome, battery, case and accessories... and there's a quality difference. the resale on the fakes is generally under the wholesale on the legit product.

it's also heavy to ship.


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 19, 2015)

What does a Nectar Collector do? Is it an attachment to a bong or a complete smoking device?


----------



## thacheese (Jul 19, 2015)

it's a standalone device that is used in place of a traditional rig.


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 27, 2015)

BlackStabbath said:


> $100 still seems pretty high. I've seen ones that are significantly cheaper and do the exact same thing as the more expensive versions.



if its not a Nectar Collector, im done playing with them, nails slipping off and what not, cheap bubblers that leaking your pocket.


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 27, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> What does a Nectar Collector do? Is it an attachment to a bong or a complete smoking device?



https://nectarcollector.org/

its the scarface straw of dabbing, heat the tip and hoover dabs from anywhere, just bad ***, and quality made


----------

